# What are the staple knives in a professional chef's set?



## robync23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi!,

I'm looking to buy a knife set as a gift for a professional chef. I've done my research as to the brands he likes however there are so many knives out there! What are the staples that every chef needs in their collection? I currently have listed a chefs knife, paring knife, boning, serrated, utility and steel. Would you recommend anything else? Or remove anything from the list? Thanks so much!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like a generous gift. Everyone on here is going to ask if your chef doesn't already own knives?
For me i would drop the utility and add a butcher or filet knife. I usually just take my chef knife, a bread knife, a steel, and a knife I can use for meat/fish to work. Boning knife is good too, and paring knife if they do a lot of fine work. Otherwise you can do it allwith a chef. What brand are you getting?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Buying knives for a pro can be tricky. They likely have distinct preferences. They likely have a lot of what they want. They likely mix and match and aren't looking for all the knives to look and feel the same as from a set. Also, a pro environment is theft prone for high end knives. So he might not want to use them at work. 

In the past, the recommendation has been more to take them shopping and let them get what they want rather than present them with what you've chosen. It's not as much fun or as elegant though.


----------



## robync23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Grande said:


> Sounds like a generous gift. Everyone on here is going to ask if your chef doesn't already own knives?
> For me i would drop the utility and add a butcher or filet knife. I usually just take my chef knife, a bread knife, a steel, and a knife I can use for meat/fish to work. Boning knife is good too, and paring knife if they do a lot of fine work. Otherwise you can do it allwith a chef. What brand are you getting?


Thank you both for your replies! He does have a knife set currently but he has had them for years and has his heart set on Shun knives. Thank you so much for your input


----------



## chefdrewwatkins (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd suggest getting them a mid-range cleaver. Something they can really abuse and not worry about. Or how about a nice new knife bag or fancy hard case for their knives?


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

Shuns tend to be VG10 core , though they've come up with a proprietary version of it. The F&F is great on Shun, but a knife at a fraction of the cost using the same core can be less prone to chips (Tojro DP). F&F is something you can easily remedy yourself, while chippiness you don't have much control over. Shun also has crappy geometry for their chef's knives. Shun have great marketing, and are more likely to be stolen as a result. There are cheaper better performing knives such as Tojiro, Fujiwara, Geshin, Hiromoto, Hattori. If my mind was on a Shun, and a g/f convinced me that another knife make was better and they were right: that would make the g/f very special.


----------

